# Employment in Hong Kong



## Eric Leiter

I have approximately 10 years of management experience in transportation and logistics experience in the US. I will be moving to Hong Kong this summer and plan on furthering my education while I am there. If possible I would like to work as well. How is the job market in Hong Kong and can you get hired on a 2 or 3 year contract?


----------



## bbg_cat

good luck!!!!!!


----------



## celia_mok

Eric Leiter said:


> I have approximately 10 years of management experience in transportation and logistics experience in the US. I will be moving to Hong Kong this summer and plan on furthering my education while I am there. If possible I would like to work as well. How is the job market in Hong Kong and can you get hired on a 2 or 3 year contract?


Job market seems still ok in Hong Kong , you can try apply a job from MTR


----------

